# Ear infections from Diving (swimmers Ear)



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I posted this a couple years ago on the old forum and thought some more divers might be interested in it.:thumbup::thumbup:



When I hit 40 I would get ear infections every time I spent more than a couple hours a day in the water. Then I started using the recipe below after EVERY dive. I haven’t had an ear infection in 24 28 years. I always have a bottle on board and in my truck. I just take the cap off hold my finger over the opening and let a small amount go down into each ear. 
All the materials are available at any drug store for less than $10.00. The Alcohol dries the water, The boric acid is what your grandmother used for infections and the white vinegar keeps the wax from drying up because of the alcohol. 


*Ear wash recipe*

1 Pint 70% or less % Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol
Boric acid powder 6 oz. is more than enough
White Vinegar 


Pour out about 2" of the alcohol out.

Pour or put about 2 Table spoons Boric acid into Alcohol and shake up. If acid remains in powder on bottom you have enough if not add until a small amount remains on bottom. Only a certain % will go into solution so you can't overdue the Boric Acid. Fill the remaining area in the bottle with white vinegar and shake up. The solution is now ready to use.

I usually buy 3 or 4 bottles of alcohol and mix them up in a big bowl then pour them back mixed up into the alcohol bottles. This way the powder on the bottom remains in the bowl and won’t make your ears white when the solution dries out after pouring it into your ears.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking about trying some baking soda with that white vinegar!!! he he...


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used a mix of vinegar and alcohol before so I will try it with the boric acid. Boric acid mixed in warm distilled water makes a good eye wash.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

SeaLark - help me out here. The isopropyl will dry out the middle ear and remove some oil, and the vinegar will kill fungus and yeast....use to do this when on a swim team. What does the Boric acid do...besides a roach deterant and leave a white color on/in your ear when dried? And does it affect the ear in any bad way (adversely) after it dries? How long do you leave this mix in your ear....or do you place a cotton ball and leave for awhile? Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Look at my post it clearly explains what each substance does. There are no ill effects to you unless you are a cockroach and drink it. I also stated I have been using it after EVERY dive for the last 28 years!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

have use that before but it doesnt feel good at all when you have a small cut in your ear


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



85okhai said:


> have use that before but it doesnt feel good at all when you have a small cut in your ear


The alcohol is what burns a cut. The boric acid will kill any infection.


----------



## costaricachris (Sep 23, 2010)

My MD prescribed 90% alcohol (the 70% is 30% water, which is what you don't want) and white vinager in a 50/50 mix. Works good, but doesn't smell to good.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

costaricachris said:


> My MD prescribed 90% alcohol (the 70% is 30% water, which is what you don't want) and white vinager in a 50/50 mix. Works good, but doesn't smell to good.


I'm not going to contradict a doctor, However 90% is too strong. Doesn't 30 years of using it after every dive without any I'll effects mean anything. Yes I tried 90% and it's too strong. I would believe that the 70% would offset the 30% pure water in the mix. Go ahead and use the 90% if you want at least you wont get an ear infection. One more thing was the Doctor a medical diving doctor or a GP? :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I dive frequently. She is often plagued with swimmer's ear, ear infections, and other post-diving ear problems. I also encounter similar problems but to a lesser degree.

We began using Sealark's solutions about six months ago and it has made a huge difference. When combined with taking a mild decongestant a few hours before diving, we have had very few problems since.

Thanks Sealark! You are the MAN. :notworthy:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> My wife and I dive frequently. She is often plagued with swimmer's ear, ear infections, and other post-diving ear problems. I also encounter similar problems but to a lesser degree.
> 
> We began using Sealark's solutions about six months ago and it has made a huge difference. When combined with taking a mild decongestant a few hours before diving, we have had very few problems since.
> 
> Thanks Sealark! You are the MAN. :notworthy:


Do you leave it in for any length of time (e.g. cotton ball), or just pour in, then immediately let drain out? Also, what decongestant have you found to be most useful? I have similar ear problems, and was going to try Claritin, since it's non-sedating, and we use it in AVN MED...in the Army anyway.

Kinda gun shy to ask SeaLark after getting barked at earlier, but I really enjoy all the great knowledge he has to share. I'm sure he's forgotten more stuff about diving and the Sea than I'll ever learn! :notworthy: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I leave the solutions in for about 10 seconds per ear. I fill an empty swimmer's ear remedy bottle with the solution and place a couple of drops in each ear. I just tilt my head sideways to keep the drops in. We put the drops in after each dive, but that might be overkill.

For a decongestant I use generic ephedrine. I know it makes some folks drowsy, but I don't experience any side-effects and most of my dives are in the 150'-250' depth range. Since the dose I take is only effective for four hours, I take it when I wake up in the morning and again around 10 AM. When combined with sealark's solution, it works like a charm for me.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, like whac em says what I do is just put my thumb over the end of the pint bottle and tilt my head to one side and let a few drops get in and then I usually push a little on my ear lobe and let it drain out. Turn my head to the other side and repeat. I use it after every dive and haven't had a problem with it. Sorry if you thought I barked at you. It wont help congestion in any way it just prevents swimmers ear.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

sealark said:


> Yes, like whac em says what I do is just put my thumb over the end of the pint bottle and tilt my head to one side and let a few drops get in and then I usually push a little on my ear lobe and let it drain out. Turn my head to the other side and repeat. I use it after every dive and haven't had a problem with it. Sorry if you thought I barked at you. It wont help congestion in any way it just prevents swimmers ear.


You told them that you have been using it after you dive for 28 years or so, the part you left out is that you dive like EVERYDAY of those years. 

If Sealark says it you can take it to the bank. I don't think I have ever heard of a person that dives more than him. lol


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

SeaLark and WhackUm, thank you gentlemen. WILCO on ear formula use - appreciate it. So, plain Sudafed or Claritin-D decongestants should work - thanks for that bit of info as well... I'll see how it works. 
I can handle a bark every now and again, but usually just keep away if I start to feel a bite. Life's too short bro, and I have better things to do with my time. Look fwd to more good tips, info, and talking down the road. Have a good (next) dive.


----------

